# Best Quality Deployment Clasp Straps



## jammy (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm looking to get a high quality leather strap with clasp-style closing for my Omega. I ADORE the Omega option, but it ain't half expensive! Plus I'm yet to find somewhere that sells the straps (I can find the clasps)

I'm looking to try and replicate the look of this strap (note it doesn't show any leather ends or holes when closed). Is there an aftermarket, non-omega clasp/strap combo that will allow me to do this?


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Got this kevlar one for my Amphibia. Very nice and comfortable.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Check-out some of Roy's: RLT watch bands.


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Pretty well any leather strap of the right size will work with a deployant.


----------



## jammy (Apr 19, 2010)

Andy Tims said:


> Pretty well any leather strap of the right size will work with a deployant.


True, true. But you'll see the holes usually designed for the buckle's pin, and it'll overlap and you'll see the pointy end of the strap.

I'm looking for something clean looking, like the Omega one.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

jammy said:


> Andy Tims said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty well any leather strap of the right size will work with a deployant.
> ...


I think you will continue to struggle...

Brands try to make specific unique products like this to get you into the consumable sales cycle.. Break free!! There are loads of great looking quality straps out there for a fraction of what Omega will charge....


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Jammy - I know a place in the US that sells vitually the same deployant as the Omega one but without the Omega logo - I bought one of their 'Omega-a-like' rubber straps (with curved ends) when I had my Omega SMP chrono - The quality isnt obviously as good as an Omega original (though pretty decent imho) but then the price isn't in their league either! - If you want details feel free to email me on pfb1313ATntlworldDOTcom (using @ and . where appropriate)

Regards

Paul


----------



## rambutan (May 7, 2010)

google is always the best start - try a search along the lines of "deployant leather" and see where it takes you


----------



## jammy (Apr 19, 2010)

It took me a while, but I've got something I'm happy with! (photos ain't the best, I know!)


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

There is a cheap one you can buy that does exactly this. I cannot remember where I bought it from but it was around Â£4 and was brushed metal with a security clasp. I bought it from a UK non-ebay site selling stuff like cheap straps, buckles, watch batteries...


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I think this is related to this recent topic.... Can someone explain to me the mechanism for a couple of clasps that Roy sells:










What's the release mechanism here ... pull it off, or button on one side or button on both sides, or ...?










This looks like the tongue end of the strap (for lack of a more technical term, which I know one of you will share with me ) goes UNDER the buckle end. Huh? Must be the picture, right? Anyone have a pic of this clasp in use?

TIA.....


----------

